# Should I "blackball" my current barn when I leave?



## juliann95 (Apr 30, 2012)

Don't do it no matter how angry you may get. If people ask you why you leave just tell them. Don't go out of your way to "blackball" them. Otherwise you'll get labelled as "that" girl. I recently left a horrible barn and still my family members go there and love it. It seems like there are a lot of issues at this place and you should get out of there.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Well- if you don't say anything about it at all, people will go through the same process you did. But if you post it all over the internet .. The BO could come after you, you yourself could get a bad rep., and, I would just consider it rude posting warnings all over everywhere. What I would do is write a review on Yahoo Reviews or some boarding site, and if anyone asks you about the stable tell them your experience.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

If/when asked for your opinion, give it - but give it based on facts and not out of vindictiveness. Also, remember, the horse world is a small world - it is easy to burn bridges without realizing it (especially if/when you speak out of ill-will)


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

If asked about it, you should give a straight explanation of your experience. But it's not worth the damage to your reputation to leave online reviews or such that can never be erased. You may need to move barns again some day and you don't want to be labeled as a difficult boarder.


----------



## msulli22 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you all. I think I will do one review on Yahoo or something-- and I'll probably come back here to some objective people to get a second opinion before I let it go live to make sure it's even-tempered. Everyone else in my life is emotionally involved (read: as frustrated as I am) to make an objective assessment. After hearing your advice, I'll keep my mouth shut overall unless people ask, though. Thank you for telling me what I needed to hear.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Great advice in this thread; and a restrained attitude is the way to go. 

If someone asks you, tell them the truth about your experience as unemotionally as you can manage.

From what you're saying, at least some of the barn's problems should be immediately obvious to any prospective clients visiting. (Inadequate bedding, skinny horses) So people who visit might ask follow up questions of you like "Is it always like this? BO said blah, blah, blah, temporay" and you can say "Yes, it was like that the entire time I was there - never improved." 

Reputation is everything in the horse business, if they deserve a bad one, they will get it on their own without help from you. DO NOT go out of your way to blacken the barn's reputation. Let the facts speak for themselves.

And good for you for having the sense to take a deep breath and ask these questions before acting.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

out of curiosity... what were they charging and what were they providing? 

cost per month?
amenities?
How much grain and how much ahy?
how often were stalls cleaned and how often was new bedding added?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I personally, wouldn't go out of my way to blackball the stable, but I certainly would make it known to anyone that I know that has a horse and boards not to use that stable.

For the sake and health of the horses, the prospective boarders have a right to know!!!

It wouldn't be a matter of getting back at the barn owner for me, it'd be about stopping unnecessary months of neglect to an innocent animal and for the owner of the horse not to be ripped off.


----------



## msulli22 (Feb 3, 2012)

I pay $450/mo for indoor and outdoor arena access... except the outdoor is often unavailable because they turn their horses out there despite having 2 other dry lots. The stalls were cleaned every day, but most days new bedding or little bedding was added because they either a) yelled at the stablehands to not give "so much" (even though the mat underneath was still showing) or b) they frequently ran out. All the horses received 2-3 flakes of hay 2x/day and 1/2-2 medium scoops of grain 2x/day, depending on size. However, many of us had to "remind" them for the first month to give what was promised to our horses. And the worst part of this is that their own horses are usually well bedded and fed, so it isn't even just ignorance causing these problems. Since we were their first boarders, we only had the treatment of their own horses to go off of, so everything seemed fine. 

But, you all are right. Sooner or later they'll earn their own bad reputation. The other boarders are looking to move as well (and I mean ALL of the other boarders), and losing all your boarders in under 3 months is the kind of information that spreads itself. As much as I want to rant my frustrations publicly (or, more publicly than the internet), I'll keep quiet unless asked or directly confronted with someone considering that barn. 

Getting this objective advice has been very helpful. Thank you all.


----------



## 34me (May 3, 2012)

My advise would be to not post anything negative about the ranch. As a BO we do look at things like that and would label you as a potential "problem child" if we have seen postings slamming another facility. Remember if you put it on the internet it is there FOREVER. Just let it go. Chalk it up to a learning experience and laugh about it. Thats the easiest way to get thru life.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> But if you post it all over the internet .. The BO could come after you,


Wrong. The truth is an absolute defense to both libel and slander.





caseymyhorserocks said:


> I would just consider it rude posting warnings all over everywhere.


I disagree. Rude is neglecting horses entrusted to your care for compensation.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

msulli22 said:


> I pay $450/mo for indoor and outdoor arena access... except the outdoor is often unavailable because they turn their horses out there despite having 2 other dry lots. The stalls were cleaned every day, but most days new bedding or little bedding was added because they either a) yelled at the stablehands to not give "so much" (even though the mat underneath was still showing) or b) they frequently ran out. All the horses received 2-3 flakes of hay 2x/day and 1/2-2 medium scoops of grain 2x/day, depending on size. However, many of us had to "remind" them for the first month to give what was promised to our horses. And the worst part of this is that their own horses are usually well bedded and fed, so it isn't even just ignorance causing these problems. Since we were their first boarders, we only had the treatment of their own horses to go off of, so everything seemed fine.
> 
> But, you all are right. Sooner or later they'll earn their own bad reputation. The other boarders are looking to move as well (and I mean ALL of the other boarders), and losing all your boarders in under 3 months is the kind of information that spreads itself. As much as I want to rant my frustrations publicly (or, more publicly than the internet), I'll keep quiet unless asked or directly confronted with someone considering that barn.
> 
> Getting this objective advice has been very helpful. Thank you all.


Where I come from , that's a steal of a deal!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

msulli22 said:


> My issue is this: should I "blackball" the barn in online reviews/the local tack shop where people go for boarding ideas?
> 
> but I don't want to ruin a barn's reputation because of my own vindictiveness.


Why? Just to make yourself feel better? The only thing it will do is show others in the horse business in your area that you are quick to point fingers and be negative. 

The horse world is small and karma is a b!tch. It may not be today or tomorrow, but those get what is coming to them. (Look at Rita Crundwell)

You recognize that your emotions are in control right now. Be the bigger person and simply walk away.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

msulli22 said:


> I am in the process of moving my horse from a barn that I moved to a few months ago when my old barn closed. I moved there with several other boarders, and we were, with the exception of 2 others (one of whom left 2 weeks ago), the first boarders the barn had ever had. We've been there for 2 months.
> 
> The BO has been terrible at providing stall covering-- I have literally never seen my or any other boarders' horses' stall even close to adequately covered. This has caused hoof problems in each and every horse. I have had to pay serious money on special shoes and thrush treatments. They stalled on feeding several of our horses adequate food, and they have refused to turn our horses out on the grass. My horse lost an incredible amount of weight, and I wasn't even riding him due to illness! It took me four weeks to get them to increase his food and quit short-changing him/being disorganized (I really don't care what their excuse is after I asked the first time). On top of all this, the BO is often rude and makes excuses, including blaming us and the stablehands (definitely not their fault-- they got yelled at for giving "extra" food and shavings to the boarders, when it was really just adequate and what we had asked for). These problems apply to every single boarder. Despite a promise to change, I've come to the conclusion that I cannot trust them to take care of my horse consistently.
> 
> ...


 if you think the barn-livery yard is not looking after your horse did you sign a disclamer did thay have the yard rules stated ie turn out how much beding hay feed. have you gone over your quota. and have thay broke and in breach of there own barn rules all i can say your horse comes first and if nobody likes that thats tuff.
my best advice if its a very poor service and the barn owner is fobing you off id leave and the next barn id go to id ask for a letter disclamer of what the barn has to offer ie services hay feed turn out bring in muck out bedding grooming and exercise (schooling) and a supply of there barn rules.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

michaelvanessa said:


> if you think the barn-livery yard is not looking after your horse did you sign a disclamer did thay have the yard rules stated ie turn out how much beding hay feed. have you gone over your quota. and have thay broke and in breach of there own barn rules all i can say your horse comes first and if nobody likes that thats tuff.
> my best advice if its a very poor service and the barn owner is fobing you off id leave and the next barn id go to id ask for a letter disclamer of what the barn has to offer ie services hay feed turn out bring in muck out bedding grooming and exercise (schooling) and a supply of there barn rules.


 ill tell you about our little yard we have 3 horses and one pony owned by the barn owner there is me with my pony and another woman whos a right pain we get on like a fammaly i maintain the electrics and the water on the barn helped fence all the paddocks with stock wire i fitted all the electric fence lines as well the only thing i buy is my bedding i get a wood pellet called aquamax its in a 13 kilo bag place it in a wheel barrow add water and it swells up and fills the wheel barrow up i pay £160 a month that includes all the hay and turnout as well and i hack out (trail ride her cob quincy) and the good thing about it we know were we all stand.


----------



## Mellow Mel (Dec 1, 2011)

Don't burn the bridge....


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*black balling a yard*

i think the best way to go about it is if you know someone is going there is not to recomend it.
youll find bad yards people que to get in i dont know why.
there is one down the road here my old pony snowy had a cyst on her off side fore elbo and on the yard thay had a pony week were a child looks after a pony at the time i had a broken arm.
the yards name is kings oak equestrian centure.
so i thought what could go wroung i said are the kids under constant supervision the owner said yes and the pony was on full livery.
so i thought the pony would be ok and when i went up there a couple of days later the child had tryed to remove the cyst with a metle curry comb.
i went mad at first and i asked are thay sure thay were supervised.
i told her did you call the vet or my vet she said no i was discusted.
she asked who my vet was i told her and she said the vets not coming on her yard and starter swareing at me i blew my top and said thats her vet
and thats who will be seeing to her.
i said what doi owe you and payed the difference.
i said to her the only horse you can look after is a cloths horse i then replyed well i think that would be unkind to the cloths horse.
i often ention about that yard still to day even though it was 23 years ago.
i supose looking at it logicley youll never for get the person that did this to your horse i still have private bad words about them.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I have boarded and have had boarders so I've gone down both sides of the road. When someone tells me an earful of how bad a barn is, my first thought is "got behind on the board" as this what most commonly happens. Should someone ask why you left just tell them it didn't meet your expectations. History has a way of repeating itself and you just never know if one day you have to go back there. If you were to post anything negative about a barn, no BO will let you and your horse in the door.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> Where I come from , that's a steal of a deal!


 In the Midwest that isn't a deal. It's average for good care and facilities.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

churumbeque said:


> In the Midwest that isn't a deal. It's average for good care and facilities.


Where I'm from that kind of (lack of) care would be a rip off. It's all relative I guess! 

Anyway I have nothing more to add to what others have said, I wouldn't burn a bridge as others have mentioned, the horse world is VERY small!!


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

At one of my boarding barns, the owner got in a financial jam and stopped buying adequate shavings. My sister and I went out and began providing our own shavings, which went on for two or three months. Then we arrived at the barn once to find her and several workers taking the shavings out of our stalls and distributing them amongst the other stalls. 

When we did a little 'what's the deal ...' we were told that they were low on shavings, that we shouldn't be so selfish, and then, a few months later when my sister's mare was bread and getting ready to foal, we were asked to leave.

One of the barns we then looked at to move to had what we both felt to be inadequate fencing. It really was quite bad. I must have told somebody that, although I don't remember it, and about five years later I received a call from a lawyer. A horse had gone through the fence and collided with a motorcycle; both died. The lawyer wanted me to testify in court that the fences were inadequate... People have long memories!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Where I'm from that kind of (lack of) care would be a rip off. It's all relative I guess!
> 
> Anyway I have nothing more to add to what others have said, I wouldn't burn a bridge as others have mentioned, the horse world is VERY small!!


 i agree it is a small world indeed.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Not owning your own property leaves you at a disadvantage when owning a horse.
Blacklisting this barn may be justified but being labled a angry former tenant may limit the places available to you.
the future barn owners may think that you are vindictive and not worth the trouble of having you as a member.
Negative reviews cost people business and can seriously damage a reputation.
By simply not recommending the facility you will speak volumes about your character. 
Do it in a mature way and do it strongly without going into details.
"My time there was not very pleasant and I would not return. EVER."
Then suggest that they visit the barn and see for themselves to come to their own conclusions. Good luck. Shalom


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

^^^^
Good advice, especially if the OP is planning to stay with and/or get into a horse profession/business. The old saying in business is... "be careful what you say about your coworkers/peers...you may wind up working for them one day.."


----------



## KaiKamm93 (May 12, 2012)

I came from a show barn years ago that was as corrupt as they come. Intoxicated trainers riding clients' horses, selling lame horses & scheming with vets for pre-purchase exams, swearing at students during competitions VERY publicly in front of other competitors, giving school horses "ace" on a daily basis when they grew sour... the list goes ON AND ON AND ON. However, if somebody asked me in person what I thought of the barn, I'd be totally honest with bad experiences I have had PERSONALLY (not rumors or other peoples' experiences)... but never EVER post anything on the internet & attach their name to it. It could get you in a lot of trouble, and many trainers/barns on a more professional & private level do research on potential boarders before letting you ride with them... if they see you trashing other barns, they may be hesitant to let you into their own in fear that you'll later trash them as well. 

No matter how bad your experience was and how emotional it was... don't blackball barns or trainers on the internet or to people you do not know on a personal level. If people ask directly, tell what YOU went through... but leave other boarders out of it. But don't just throw it out there to "get back at them." It's unprofessional and could do more harm to you than the barn.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

^^great advice!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Just go to your new barn and leave it in your rear view mirror. If the barn has high turnover, that says all it needs to for prospective new boarders. Take the high road and move on.


----------

